# My bright ideas for how I use my Honda EU generators!! :-)



## TheSoundGi (Feb 10, 2010)

I actually started this post when someone had asked for opinions and ideas about the Honda EU generators. Then I got off on a tangent and started writing about some of the ways that I use my Hondas.

I thought that you might find this information helpful and maybe other folks using is as well. I currently have four about how to use to 1000's, a 2000 and the electric start 3000. One thing I did after the engine break-in with organic oil a switch to a synthetic oil and that's worked out very will. I noticed that one of the postings mentioned the ability of the Honda EU series generators can be connected in parallel to increase the available AC output current. The interconnecting cable that Honda sells to parallel the generators I thought was awfully expensive considering what's really happening when you connect the two generators. 


If you look at the electronic schematic of the generators were shows the AC output connecting to the standard AC receptacle, that receptacle is directly paralleled with two pin bridging point that you would normally connect Honda's special interface cable. 

One of the things that I should say here is that I built an off grid system for my home that I designed myself so I do tend to play around with things, and then some.

What I did, (AND AT THIS POINT LET ME MAKE MYSELF PERFECTLY CLEAR, I DO NOT RECOMMEND ANYONE ELSE TRY DOING THIS) obviously that was something I needed to say! I bought about 8 feet of word jacketed 14 three AC wire, I cut in half to make two 4 foot pieces. I find this e-mail plug on one end of each records. I had the other ends of lawyers into a simple one gang handy box, you can use the metal or the gray plastic, I use the plastic because it's a lot tougher and I think a little safer. the two wires I ran into the handy box I connected in kernel to AC outlet that is mounted into the handy box. 

Essentially the way the EU's work is that if you plug to be used together they will provide you with a maximum of the combined wattage of each unit. Just in case somebody doesn't already know, the two generators have to be plugged together before either one of them are started. After you've connected them together start one of them then start the second one. 

The AC power will go from each the generators into the AC receptacle and again, the combined current will be available from the receptacle. Note, actually you could also put additional items into the remaining section of the AC receptacle outside each of the generators, this will also make the combined current available from the two generators. 

One caution is that you do not exceed the current capacity of the jumper wire that you're using or the AC receptacle that is in the handy box. As an example if you connect to EU 1000s together your combined output is approximately 1800 Watts continuous. That means that a standard 20 amp. AC receptacle will do just fine. 

A different example, if you put two EU 2000âs together their combined output can reach approximately 3600 Watts continuous, that is about 30 amp. In that situation the AC receptacle in the handy box should be able to handle about 30 amps. By the way, one of the AC receptacle's in the EU 3000 is a 30 amp twist lock receptacle, and that is what I would recommend if I were going to build one of these for two EU 2000âs. When I got one of these setups for using to EU 3000s I used a two-gang handy box with two of the 30 amps twist locks in it.

Now one more tidbit, Honda specifically states that you should only parallel generators that are of the same model. When I experimented with connecting a 1000 and 2000 together I found that they work just fine. Depending on how closely the inverse in the generators are set up is what effects the balance of the current, dissuaded 2000 will provide more current than 1000, but at the same time the 1000 does help support the load somewhat as it is needed. By the way I always recommend using the ECO switch in the in position because everything just seems to work better as well as saving on gas. 

If the above wasn't enough to blow your mind is another experiment that I did. It occurred to me that if the inverse in the generators are able to sync up together that means that when the generator was first started it looks to see if there is AC present going into its AC receptacle and if it sees AC the inverter sink so with the AC 60 cycles that present at its receptacle. 

My conclusion therefore was if the EU is able to sample and then sync up to AC being present at its receptacle. The question then is, if I were to take one of my generator to generator interface cables plug one of them aliens into the generator and the other male and into an extension cord and them plug the other end of the extension cord into AC receptacle of my house AC and start the generator what would happen? Well, if the inverter in the generator looks at the frequency of the AC of the power in my house, while the inverter in the generator sync up, and simultaneously feed my house? The answer is, yes.

In my mind for the most part is no practical application for doing this, but having said that there have been a few occasions where I have had to run 200 feet of 12/3 extension cord onto my backyard and try to operate something that took nearly 20 amps and the voltage drop over the extension cord did not enable a piece of equipment to operate adequately. So, I took my EU 2000, which by itself would also not have enough power equipment to operate adequately, into my backyard.

I took my little nifty adapter cord and plug one plug into my generator and the other into the extension cord started the generator and low and behold, I had all the juice I needed.

Once again something I need to say, this is just something that I did and I don't recommend that you try it at home!


----------

